# One vets view...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thoughts? :-/

Pet Q&A: What should I feed my pets? - NorthJersey.com


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

wow do they know how stupid they sound ?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

My random thoughts. Not in-depth at all really...




> Myth No. 1: You should avoid diets that include byproducts.
> 
> Incorrect: Byproducts are nutrient-rich organ meats that often have better protein quality than muscle meats. Other food byproducts include vitamin E, beef bouillon and vegetable oils.


Since when are by-products organs? Plus, we all know the processing of kibble removes the nutrients so they have to be added back in with supplements, etc.



> Myth No. 2: Corn is filler used in cheap pet foods.
> 
> Incorrect: Corn is a nutritional grain that provides your pet with needed protein and carbohydrates. It contains antioxidants such as beta-carotene and vitamin E, as well as essential fatty acids that keep the skin and fur healthy.


Simple. Corn comes out the same way it goes in.



> Myth No. 3: Foods labeled natural or organic are healthier.
> 
> Incorrect: There is no evidence that organic or natural foods are more nutritious. "Natural" means that there are no chemically synthesized ingredients; however, many key micronutrients, such as many of the required vitamins, are actually synthesized. This means that diets marketed as "natural" will also say "with added vitamins, minerals and other trace elements."
> 
> "Organic" refers to the way food is raised and is regulated by the USDA. "Holistic" is merely a marketing tool, and has no real definition or claim. Natural and organic are good in theory, but most foods use these terms purely for marketing purposes.


Does this apply to people as well or would the tune change with the affects of organic foods?



> Myth No. 4: Raw food is healthier than store-bought food.
> 
> Incorrect: Raw food diets (BARF diets) are rarely nutritionally balanced and often don't meet all of our pets' needs in terms of vitamins and minerals. More important, raw diets can be contaminated with dangerous bacteria such as salmonella and e. coli, which can cause serious gastrointestinal disease in both humans and animals. Homes with infants, elderly or immuno-suppressed individuals should be especially careful to avoid raw diets.


There are so many people that feed unbalanced raw diets and then wonder why their dogs are missing key nutrients. I do agree with that point but that's why education and research is SO important.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> My random thoughts. Not in-depth at all really...
> 
> Since when are by-products organs? Plus, we all know the processing of kibble removes the nutrients so they have to be added back in with supplements, etc.


Absolutely false.
Organs is not always an easy sell so they often end up in by-product meals.



_unoriginal said:


> Simple. Corn comes out the same way it goes in.


Absolutely false. At best it is completely irrelevant since no one is feeding raw whole corn.




_unoriginal said:


> Does this apply to people as well or would the tune change with the affects of organic foods?


Very few health benefits have been shown in organic foods. The only ones trained to believe organic foods are more healthy are North Americans. The rest of the world do organic farming as a way to preserve our ecosystems better and promote animal welfare. It's to take care of the planet in a more gentle and sustainable way. That's not as an easy sell as "this is more nutritious"





_unoriginal said:


> education and research is SO important.


Yes.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

This just....man. I may have just died a little on the inside. To read such an educated person make such un-educated claims.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

What was "un-educated" about what she wrote?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> My random thoughts. Not in-depth at all really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The VET is 100% correct.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess it depends on which VET you speak to.eace:

Holistic Vet Ltd


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

You are quite right. It's never a good thing to judge how or what people do with regards to feeding their dogs. It's a personal decision.

Some dogs never know what it is to be fed regularly, kept safe, exercised, have fun, be loved. It's a no brainer really.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

schism said:


> Exactly. Respect fellow dog owners that love their dogs enough to LEARN... why else would they have joined a dog nutrition forum?
> I told my mom about it and she laughed at me lol. I'm ok with that!



Yes, I'm the weirdo in our family. That's why I'm always on here, no one else listens to me. Not saying that yous are all weirdos or anything.....:ban:


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys many of the things being referred to have facts connected to them. Having an opinion cannot change an actual proven fact. Irks some of us when factual things are turned into opinion in order to try and negate the discussion.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

schism said:


> Exactly. Respect fellow dog owners that love their dogs enough to *LEARN... why else would they have joined a dog nutrition forum?*
> I told my mom about it and she laughed at me lol. I'm ok with that!


The reasons can be as varied as the human psyche - share, teach, pontificate, companionship, support, attention, validation, lead, dominate, control, manipulate . . .


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I actually liked the thread above to start with because you had bolded the words. Then I realised you were making fun. I think some people do, but some of us really want to learn. Get over yourselves. :amen:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Tracy said:


> I actually liked the thread above to start with because you had bolded the words. Then I realised you were making fun. I think some people do, but some of us really want to learn. Get over yourselves. :amen:


Just a response to the "why else" portion of the statement. Nothing more was intended.

I don't have a clue as to what I'm supposed to get over.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing at all. Too much red wine and misread.hwell:


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

She's probably associated with some or other pet food company in some way. I personally thinks its absurd that people can actually believe processed food is better than natural, fresh food. And when last did you see a wolf eating a corn cob?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Myth No. 4: Raw food is healthier than store-bought food.
Incorrect: Raw food diets (BARF diets) are rarely nutritionally balanced and often don't meet all of our pets' needs in terms of vitamins and minerals. More important, raw diets can be contaminated with dangerous bacteria such as salmonella and e. coli, which can cause serious gastrointestinal disease in both humans and animals. Homes with infants, elderly or immuno-suppressed individuals should be especially careful to avoid raw diets.


Is this statement a proven fact? I would vouch it is opinion.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite. What is not fact or cannot be true?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kibblelady,

One issue I have with the "science" of Dog Food is this... to gather the information you require for "truth" demands million dollar studies which none of has the time nor money to fund...not to mention years and years of this type of work.

So until someone does that type of study, you are right, much of what people do isn't "PROVEN" the way you demand. 

I would caution you with a quick comparison... for years and years, the Medical community didn't recognize Diet as a means to avoiding health issues. Seriously, the medical community wouldn't infuse healthy low fat diets as a means to avoiding cardiovascular issues. WHY? Because they had no "STUDIES" to support it. Doctors who would advise on preventative measures as a means to avoiding future issues were even frowned upon. 

Now before you reply with a snarky comment, I want you to think about this. Who knows what me might find out in 20 years? We may have new studies that prove Raw feeding is indeed superior. We may find that corn was indeed the devil. 

My point is this. The Scientific community is really, really slow to come out with conclusions. I applaud raw feeders who have healthy Dogs and do what they feel is best for their Dogs. All of us kibble feeders(and YES, I am one) might all be surprised what comes to light in a few years.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be interested to see what investigations she has been done to verify these statements are fact; 'rarely nutritionally balanced', 'often don't meet all our pets needs in terms of vitamins and minerals'.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It is also true that most of the "studies" that support kibble are paid for by the kibble companies. Remember back when big tobacco paid for most of the studies showing no significant health issues related to cigarettes? I am not one to demonize people who feed kibble becase I fed it up until last year. There is no hard proof that raw is bad because there are no studies to make that determination. I did see one today but they only fed the dogs each diet for 3 weeks and that is not enough to know anything. 

To me what you feed your dog is your choice. No need to argue back and forth as raw feeders are unlikely to go back to kibble based on their experiences. I know that I have no plans to stop feeding raw. If you want to feed kibble then feed kibble and don't worry about what raw feeders think about corn or anything kibble related. If your dog is healthy and everyone is happy that is really all that matters.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

RANT
Everyone.
blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.
I am sooooooooo tired of discussions pinning one way of feeding against the other. Get over it already.

thnx
tim

/RANT


----------

